# useless Billy tolt all his homies that gimpin' ain't easy #180.



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Yooo


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy said a real expert can make gimping look easy, but it really ain't


----------



## ccherry (Sep 30, 2014)

Gimpin ain't for sissies


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy's Gimping club makes you call the leg you gonna gimp before the shot.   Qwenty bucks bet per leg.

Billy made 100 bucks over da weekend gimping chickens.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy said the real perfessionell's can gimp a rooster at 50 paces with a hand slung buckeye with one eye closed.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Somebody locked the other one before I could. Those last 20 post went fast.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't see any till I got down and shined it. Mite go again in the am.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy is holding gimping lessons this Saturday at the Wagon Wheel.  He said class starts early, so get there by 3pm fer a goot seat.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reeb run!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Hosts delete mine


----------



## ccherry (Sep 30, 2014)

See you'uns in the mornin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

nutnut = cobra gimper extraordainaire.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Dang! I took my biweekly shower and came back and the thread was locked up tight!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy isn't useless anymore?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm about out too. Its been useles, fellas.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

past da Pappy's bedtime.

Gonna dream about gimping a big'un....

No... not you big'un, but a big buck


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, mattech needs to do a quick edit.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

And mattech ain't eben hera.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy said to practisize ya'lls gimping.  He don't want to be embarrassed.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Or is he....


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Edit what T?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

nite all

God bless.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

My thread has 31 folks view in it. Facebook?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Goodnight NE pappy. I didn't get to introduce myself


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Nite pappy


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Useles in the title, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

My brother is gator hunting.




.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy got 99 problems but a gimp ain't one


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Billy said to practisize ya'lls gimping.  He don't want to be embarrassed.



Bullets and arrows are too expensive to be blowing a deers leg off one at a time. Besides, don't you feel cheated when a processor charges you the same whether the deer had 3 legs or 4?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> My brother is gator hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd have been a good one ten years from now.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Billy got 99 problems but a gimp ain't one


Lol


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Why did he put electrical tape around his mouth?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

How long do you have to edit a post before it says that your post has been edited? Does anyone know the answer? It seems to be about 5 minutes?


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He'd have been a good one ten years from now.



He's had a rough season. Lol


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Why did he put electrical tape around his mouth?



To keep from getting shocked.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Why did he put electrical tape around his mouth?



Gators put out an electrical current through their heads.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Two members in the know!^^^


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I read about that once. You tape the mouth with electrical tape because electrical tape is strong enough to withhold power going through a circuit so a crocks a dial is nothing. It it sticks well when it's wet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

T.P. said:


> How long do you have to edit a post before it says that your post has been edited? Does anyone know the answer? It seems to be about 5 minutes?



Yep, somewhere around there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> To keep from getting shocked.



You still keep getting your gators and godzilla's confused.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2014)

Go Go Go Gator!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Wobbert-Woo!!!!!


So I'm watching SOA and they've got Boyd Crowder playing a transvestite. 
He makes for a big ol ugly woman. 

If it had been Raylan. I'd have given up on tv forever. 

Just thought you needed to know that.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Billy can't afford electrical tape, he uses Teflon tape.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

I Had Chicken-fil-Ay for supper. 

Y'all hear Truett died?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Wobbert-Woo!!!!!
> 
> 
> So I'm watching SOA and they've got Boyd Crowder playing a transvestite.
> ...



I hate to spring this bit of reality on you, but ALL them guys are california tree huggers pretending to be southern.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to spring this bit of reality on you, but ALL them guys are california tree huggers pretending to be southern.



Timothy Olyphant is not!!! 

Uh uh. No way! He even makes Kentucky men hawt.  

No offense KYD, but yooz actually Georgian anyway. 

Do we have another season or was that it?


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hay turtle bug!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I have Never.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Timothy Olyphant is not!!!
> 
> Uh uh. No way! He even makes Kentucky men hawt.
> 
> ...



He was born and raised in Hawaii and went to USC as a swim team member. He's 100% left coast. 
Good actor though.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hay turtle bug!



Hey Mac!



KyDawg said:


> Well I have Never.



You have grand kids, you did somewhere along the line...  

You're a Colquitt County boy through and through. 



rhbama3 said:


> He was born and raised in Hawaii and went to USC as a swim team member. He's 100% left coast.
> Good actor though.



Don't care. That hat, those  eyes, that voice. He will always be Raylan Givens to me.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

When a post has the  smilie in it and I touch my iPad, the hammers stop hammerin.

I let go and they start hammerin again.

Go figure. 

Bedtime y'all. Good night.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

Same thing with the 

I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Brother made homecoming court.

Dudes on homecoming court=yuppies


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey turtle bug. 

Your really pretty.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

I just PM turtle bug. Asked her what she's doing Friday night. I know a place that has media orcra ham burgs. Well call it a date. 

After I thought we could to the range at dark and shoot a few moving targets with my new spotlight.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey turtle bug


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Mattech, you overdose?

Kydawg, your granchillin ask to play temple run?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

Adios no bueno amigos.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Mattech, you overdose?
> 
> Kydawg, your granchillin ask to play temple run?



Aint no such a game as that.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Hey turtle bug.
> 
> Your really pretty.





Swaggert said:


> I just PM turtle bug. Asked her what she's doing Friday night. I know a place that has media orcra ham burgs. Well call it a date.
> 
> After I thought we could to the range at dark and shoot a few moving targets with my new spotlight.




Billy? That you?


Boy, you're sweet but I'm old enough to be your....Aunt at least. 




mattech said:


> Hey turtle bug



Hey MT. 

Deliver me from the evil laboratory corporation please. 
If you hear of anything decent in South Georgia opening up, give me a holler. LCA is trying to eat my soul!!!

You know anything about Biotech Pharma?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2014)

I gotta go fire some warning shots. see y'all later.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Billy? That you?
> 
> 
> Boy, you're sweet but I'm old enough to be your....Aunt at least.
> ...




I've heard of biotech, but don't have any business with them.  I can probably help get you in the Adel hospital. Lol


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've heard of biotech, but don't have any business with them.  I can probably help get you in the Adel hospital. Lol



Uhm, I've seen their pay scale.  

Thanks anyway. 

Holler next time you're there though.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, I've seen their pay scale.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> Holler next time you're there though.



We just stole one of their techs, he was telling me the same thing. Will do, they don't let me get to far south any more though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Turtle done broke Jimmy's heart.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Wonder why Sam is mad?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

matt?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

So I was going to post a thread but I thought I would ask you guys considering you all have been here a minute or two. 

On a few threads I have made, or threads I have read, I pretty much skim over the post because they are new, and any feedback I instantly look at how long they have been here. Does everyone else feel like this? 

I see many threads I want to give feedback on but will it go ignored?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

I can see a lot is viewed as new to the forum, new to the sport.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> So I was going to post a thread but I thought I would ask you guys considering you all have been here a minute or two.
> 
> On a few threads I have made, or threads I have read, I pretty much skim over the post because they are new, and any feedback I instantly look at how long they have been here. Does everyone else feel like this?
> 
> I see many threads I want to give feedback on but will it go ignored?



Sometimes adding "IMO" before advice helps. Or something like "It has been my experience ". Just don't come off a know it all. IMO that is the best advice I can give you. It has been my experience that most people don't take it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Well looks like matt has went to sleep at the keyboard. It has IMO he stayed up too late last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Night All and Buckfiddy wherever you are.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

IMO, it has been my experience


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Or so I've been told.


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, my brother is officially done with the Florida gator season.


..


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8966768#post8966768



Billy has a deer horn fetish! He printed out 9 sets of deer tags cause they can't be tracked! 

Go check it out. I'm dying


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I may help him out. I have some horns laying around. It came on my tricycle and I thought it was girly.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mourning?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Headed back to the gimp tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Headed back to the gimp tree.



Mornin Nut.....stick'em!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck nutnut! May your arrows fly crooked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

NutNut = wobbl ing arrows


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nothing yet, chief n TP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Nothing yet, chief n TP.




Where's Billy?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

nut nut lftgt


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

94.9 a guy is taln about he cheated on gf in HS with his GF mom. Go listen lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Get some blood pouren out nut.


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

They asked him to choose. He said sher mom lol


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I wished I had a radio now.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Where is Mm? I need to ax him sumpin.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

TP gonna shank Mm?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Mournin?????


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't look like hils or I are going to gimp nothen.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Check out this gators mouth. 





...


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Get um nut.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

nice snake


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Non typical gator.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Too much dip fo that gator.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> TP gonna shank Mm?



Fuzzy.....don't look @ T.P. whatever you do!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2014)

IMO, it has been my experience that it is more fun to gimp deers or to fish than to be at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> IMO, it has been my experience that it is more fun to gimp deers or to fish than to be at work.



Indeed!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't look like hils or I are going to gimp nothen.



Looks that way K.  Maybe that will change this weekend.  Hopin I don't have to work


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy has an obsession with horns......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Looks that way K.  Maybe that will change this weekend.  Hopin I don't have to work



I have to work


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy is funny.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Murnin.. Kewl lizards .. Mattech


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Where is Mm? I need to ax him sumpin.



I'm here.. people are getting demanding at work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fuzzy.....don't look @ T.P. whatever you do!



To late ethel I been axed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

im hereish 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

just seen pnuts sister  she was in a tizzy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

pnuts sister said she gonna start hunting deer with her spear gun.  If you holdon tight the tracking job will be easy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nut sister a farmer too? She married? I want to be a farmer like nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Must be a steep Hump!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pnuts sister said she gonna start hunting deer with her spear gun.  If you holdon tight the tracking job will be easy


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

She's always in a tizzy hfh.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

does she have hissy fits too?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

He does keebs.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Nut you stick one.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey mig and Karen.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

IMO looks like you guys have been busy
Good morning all you to Big


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

I told him nut nut wanted to learn bout lectikal.. yall pray for nut nut


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Driving, what's the horn fetish thread lookin like?


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Mourning, buy the weigh.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

What?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yall left the door open on that one.


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

nicodemous is short a couple stacks of pancakes.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Mornin jimmy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Nut you stick one.



Didn't see anything big. I did tree 2 coons walking in to my stand though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Uh oh!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Going out Saturday morning then cutting lanes for my rifle area


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Didn't see anything big. I did tree 2 coons walking in to my stand though.



Didja bark at'em?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm going to with that bet..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Sup Bigs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram FBI agent from the land of the maple..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

mernin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

LoLing at billy printing 9 tags so he can bag more horns


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

I need horns too tew tu


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Ccherry


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram+? Ccherry+?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

hey oops


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Reckon why billy needs so any antlers..chew toys ?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Speakin of reckon.. Oh never mind


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

light fixtures?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

cup holders?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flaps?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Premature


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

flops?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is like a knife in a gun fight


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Now?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

no im on the road today oops...slow internets and no special equipment


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

this keyboard doesnt have the flop button


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Irecon their might be dual handles on here.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

FLOp


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

well i had it till some post dissappeared lol


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw 150 then mine was 152 there was no 151??? What the heck? Something's fishy..nitram . You're name is nitram.. Correct?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

correct ooopsuno


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy, you still hera?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

i gtg later yall


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Mcdonholds employee at first whenda gave billy a timer and told him that if it sand runs out they owe you a free big Mack. 

Billy didn't get no big mack. Billy was rasain cane. Typical McdonHolds.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nch??????????????


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you tell when I go on Facebook? Every time I log on I get a text from a crazy chick. Does she know I'm on threra?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Im here TP.. don't hack me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Go on face book I'll check.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram deleted and gave me that won.. Hdmo3's not the only giver round hera


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I try and stay married and oft Facebook .


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Drive by pappy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

It says you are off line. It's popping up when you sign on because you have the converstion still open.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Did ya see me??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

say you were on one min ago.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw you but the green light was not on.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

What conversation?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Can o go undercover?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, turn your chat off.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

If you don't have chat off yes people can see you.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I had the same problem with one person.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

It says it is off? But now I see folks names on the side again?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

You will, but they cannot see that you are on.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I finally get to put the for sale sign on the
other house today. No More Painting, till next week 
when I start on this house but atleast it's a lot cooler now.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You will, but they cannot see that you are on.



True dat


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> nicodemous is short a couple stacks of pancakes.





Anything else you`d like to say, Beth?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

What now?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


>



Which one's the crazy one there's so many? LOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nope they can't see you, but them some pretty friends.


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

I stay away from Facebook. It's a place for very low-informational  folks who think they are politicians & their post is going impact the gov't


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy how are ya


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I stay away from Facebook. It's a place for very low-informational  folks who think they are politicians & their post is going impact the gov't



Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm good about to dive in to some databases and give my boss some info.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy=educated eggalator


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

How did you know I was on there, Mm?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Self moderating on TP's friend page


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't but it will tell your friends how long ago you left.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I like willy wonka.. I lol'ed a lot at it when I was younger


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


>



My xwife was just like here


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I have some pretty good friends.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy is hera.


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't go it Advanced to buy a new headlight. 109$ For a 2002 pickup


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got some great parts online for a lot less than in
town with free shipping.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.go-parts.com/


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

They forgot a part emailed them they sent 
it right away.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I replaced headlight and both tail lights and a third light


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I believe they had a one year warranty too.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

third light went bad they sent me another one and
a return for the old one.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

where did everybody go?


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything else you`d like to say, Beth?


Is today your birthday? Sorry! Happy birthday!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

The antler thread.. They tryin ta hang someone


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Is today your birthday? Sorry! Happy birthday!





Last chance.


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

9 deer tags gosta be a joke. Only billy has killed over 80 deers in a season.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

U oh


----------



## Swaggert (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Last chance.


Only two guesses? 

Happy Anniversary?!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

were gonna get a cold front this weekend yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I freeze better than I sweat.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang it, Jimmy.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

You guy's are too tew 2 quiet today bbl


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dang it, Jimmy.



It was like his 3rd or 4th OABA.. He musta been pawnin em.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

What happened to jimmy. Thought y'all had a joke going on or something nic??


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

he gone


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye reckon he got pegged again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

he pokeded the bear..


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Who's Beth.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Who's Beth.



No ideer.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

How come I did not know that was eye reckon.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything else you`d like to say, Beth?


 oh my..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Who's Beth.



x2s


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> How come I did not know that was eye reckon.




That's Just my guess.. He did PM me a lot yesterday.. like eye used to.. Shoulda figured but I didn't


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

Nothin here to see, move along...................


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah he loved the pm. Mat would know.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Bama can you shed light on this one?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Wasn't Beth, Dog's wife?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder if that was Dog?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Beth???


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I never met a celebrity.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess it could have been Beth though?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy Swaggert = Beth?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

hey ccherry+; do you get it?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy swaggert = Dog the bounty hunter...I think.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

FWIW.. I miss jimmy already.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

TP=crush on jimmy?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> TP=crush on jimmy?



I wish I had of gotten his number.

Goodbye, Jimmy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I won the bet.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I think mattech has his digits


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy can't keep a handle.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I won the bet.



How much ya win?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

good crocked tractor flop oops1


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got home from a field trip with my son to a rock quarry. Thy had bait plots corn feeders and a tower stand. Lol


Whad I mist?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

oops1 said:


> How much ya win?



Two billy beers


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I got some awesome pictures.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

I know that I've never woke up in the morning and thought, you know, I think I'll go pick a fight with Nicodemus today.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I never woken up and want to pick a fight with any one. I think that 9 tag horn hunter is next banded. Think him and jimmy are the same person.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

What all happened to the new guy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I know that I've never woke up in the morning and thought, you know, I think I'll go pick a fight with Nicodemus today.



ante dhat duh troof


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy Swaggart sinned


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Dangggg


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Can't wait til my photo bucket backs up, I got some good shots to share.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm oft til tuesday


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

Kewl MT. wheres the quarry


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

did you see Fred Flintstone?


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Its in Juliette, only about 15 minutes from the kids school.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Fred was our tour guide.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang Jimmy owes us some $$$$ too!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Yabba dabba doooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

What was the purpose of a visit to the rock quarry. They learning about the different rocks


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I had high hopes for jimmy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Did they let you use the creepyvan to scoop some rock???


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, I was amazed at how much knowledge the kids had on different rocks and what levels they are found.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Did they let you use the creepyvan to scoop some rock???



Lol, I could have done some good excavating. No, but we did use the school buses to drive down into the quarry.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

I just lolled the hardest that I have lolled in a long time!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Ready


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

About what Nut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tp.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

When my daughters were doing that in school they thought it was so cool.  They had to point out what type every rock was they seen.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I think Sinclair is stawking my wife. When she went to lunch she said some crazy guy drove up beside her and was blowing her kisses. She said he looked like the uncle from napolean dynomite. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

What he do nut.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I was just trying to get her attention mat.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> When my daughters were doing that in school they thought it was so cool.  They had to point out what type every rock was they seen.



My son has a collection in his room right now. My backyard has no shortage of rocks.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

What you lol-ing at, Pnut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

I ain't paying my dues yet.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

E-Z Bake oven fired up! Chocolate chip cookies in 10!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol-ing!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol ing at all the lol ing


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

I know what you mean MT. Next millennium somebody is gonna think the mountains and the ocean were both in my back yard from all the rocks and shells my daughters bring home.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Mucho lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Willholl, are you lol-ing?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

HFH is lol-ing


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

PM me some of dem cookies when they ready TP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

HFH=confused= knows what a blonde feels like 99% of the time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

ccherry got a purdy tractor and a 3D printer.. caint hide moneys


----------



## ccherry (Oct 1, 2014)

ooops dont get none of that urange paint on my perdy green tracta


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

EZ Bake Oven = slow. Done took em out and had to put them back in.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My bota paint don't shed.. Ccherry


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> EZ Bake Oven = slow. Done took em out and had to put them back in.



You're cookin with a lightbulb .. What'd you expect?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Least that's how mine works


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling too.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Some folk don't never lol-ing.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Not really but wanted to fit in.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dagum it .. Bigs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I had it hid in the closet for a year now. After I bought it I thought it might not be the best idear I ever had for a three year old. t.p. found it this morning and we had to fire it up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Them on topic folks never lol


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

oops1 said:


> You're cookin with a lightbulb .. What'd you expect?



So it would not work at deer camp for cooking a ribeye?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I member my sister would make us brownies.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I was trying to gete some antler art work and got rejected.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling makes you live longer.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I had it hid in the closet for a year now. After I bought it I thought it might not be the best idear I ever had for a three year old. t.p. found it this morning and we had to fire it up.



Nickels worth of free hera.. Stay away from the cotton candy maker.. Cookie lollipop maker.. Playdough fun factory .. I'm sure I'm missin a bunch but all these items were used once and only once  then forgotten about.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

i lol's all over myself all da time


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Drive by......honk honk


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> So it would not work at deer camp for cooking a ribeye?



Depending on how rare ya like it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Carp. Cookies swoled up inside and had to scrape them out and they still ain't done.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess my gut was right for once.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

My little girl loves play dough cooked in her e z bake oven.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was trying to gete some antler art work and got rejected.



you gotta have more bone to get that high end stuff that feller makes


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hay, Bill! Do you knows Billy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Bill..


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My little girl loves play dough cooked in her e z bake oven.



I preferred it raw ..as a lad


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Flippity flap?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Flarp?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

hey Bill23


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Flarp?



Buy her some of this^^^ my kids love it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I bet Bill is lol-ing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Is T.P. hera?

I don't want to get shanked!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

She flarps all day, oops. She don't need no mora.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I come in peace, Jeff C.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

TP is  a shanker. he talking prison talk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy got the shank


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nic got his eye out for the other personality.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Prison is my second home.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

so did Beth


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Gots me some pert nice prison tats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

I gots a bloody light


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

And there is another handle.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy tried cook his meat over a florescent fire place


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I come in peace, Jeff C.



Cool.....I just won't look atcha.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Horngrabber bigbuckhunter....


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

TP is a skank?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

TP stanks?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy's horn thread done got gone


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Sometimes..and no.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice weather brings the nuts out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

No antler artwork for me


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh well


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is the wildlife viewing area. Lol can you see the viewing tower stand in the back of the food plot.


..


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't be standing in line with them troughs mt.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice rocks mt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think anybody else will get an OABA until they have been a member for 6 months.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool pics! Mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think anybody else will get an OABA until they have been a member for 6 months.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Poor ol swaggert done got banded.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

So how many times had swaggert been banded from here before?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

This couldn't have been his first banding.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Cool pics! Mt!


 dang kids put graffiti everywhere!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

awwww dats sweet.  Now im LOLing


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang kids put graffiti everywhere!



That's sooo adorable .. Awwww!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol, didn't see it the first time.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

LOLing everywhere here at 35k feet


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol-ing at grafeety!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> LOLing everywhere here at 35k feet



That sounds very dangerous .. Nitram.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

LOLing at nitram being high


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram is a member of the mile high lol-ing club.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

I headed somewhere even more dangerous


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

i hope i dont catch the ebola there apparently somebody done got it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Missouri?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Texas?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2014)

loling at TPs comment about mirtaN loling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Thought he meant Cali at first.  recon hes going to africa


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, he did say that he wanted writing under his name.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Calyphornya?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling at dave!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P.= put compact fluorescent bulb in his EZ-bake oven to save $ and don't know why his cookies sux.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

LOLing at billy from da hills


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

dallas


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2014)

I told him he had to earn a subtitle. He did.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm really high..way above the clouds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> T.P.= put compact fluorescent bulb in his EZ-bake oven to save $ and don't know why his cookies sux.



LOLing again


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

There's a lot of LOLing going on in here


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

lol-ing is everywhere


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I told him he had to earn a subtitle. He did.



You aint right.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> So how many times had swaggert been banded from here before?




He ain`t nowhere close to the top ones that have been banned in the past.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t nowhere close to the top ones that have been banned in the past.



Guess there were some real doozies in the old days.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

bumpy up here...not loling any more


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess there were some real doozies in the old days.




Yea, for sure and for certain.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> bumpy up here...not loling any more



Hold on tight martiN!
You got your little bag?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

airplane flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope martiN didn't toss his cookies.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

nah..we flying over MS river now I hope we dont hit any ducks


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

this altitude is really affecting my spellign


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Fly on Martin Fly on.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

almost reeb time.  Need to land first.  $7 for a reeb is too much


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy and horn grabber were split personalities. Who will eye wreckin come back as next.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Right now is not a good time to think about my flight experience martin.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Ummmm


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Jimmy and horn grabber were split personalities. Who will eye wreckin come back as next.



Shoulda known when he said he wrecked his ride.. I saw the rust but didn't want to call anybody out.. Billy from the hill wasted no time. It made me lol-ing


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

He'll probably try something clever like eye wreckin1


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dhuss99 is hera


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling at oak


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

But he seemed like a fine young man. Cant trust nobody anymore.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I hardly knew him.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well in my humble opinion I guess I 
missed something else again.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Gone too soon I tell ya.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I know that I've never woke up in the morning and thought, you know, I think I'll go pick a fight with Nicodemus today.



Post of the year award to lagrangedave!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh goodness! Now i'm loling again!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm loling too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

elfiiiii are you lost?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think anybody else will get an OABA until they have been a member for 6 months.



With a speech like that boss.. i knew he was bandable


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder if Stork is one of our guest?
Stork is from chula too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Strork?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Stork flop!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Stork flop now?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang, didn't thank I was ever gonna git there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

LoL..nice one nut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

time to land ttyl useles unos


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol nitram isn't high anymore


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram cheep id pay 7 a reeb i like a drunkn flight


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok someone tell me what I missed


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Never mind I see someone got banned.
Picked a fight with Nic I quess


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not a nice thing to do


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Eyerecon its not a good idear to call nic out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Cant believe yall didnt catxh on to all my irecon post


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye wreckin can't help posting stuff to get people fired up.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy was a bully


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

So was horn grabber


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I was reading some of Jimmy's posts had me loling I didn't notice it was eye wreckin.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

It was painfully obvious


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Horn guy banded too?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I fell asleep.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I am not asleep now though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang my pic got mattech disaese


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey TP


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I see the Oconee riva.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hay, mile high man.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oops


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

whats mattech disease


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

LoLing


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

You meet any innerstin peeps on da plane?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sideways pics


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

He gots da sideways disease.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nah got own row


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Pnut?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

That would be cool. Don't like lookin at nobody on a plane.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Have a safe flight


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

X2 on da safe flight. Watch out for birds.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope it don't get bumpy.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, eye reckon I need to do something sides sittin on here all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Nitram mile high club ??


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got the house up for sale today,


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

hey quack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Tp sleep posting


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nitram mile high club ??



hummmmm


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Howd them cookies turn out TP


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Somebody got branded?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Got an uneasy feeling..


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Got an uneasy feeling..



what now???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nic gimped jimmy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Read that. Didn't know what he
said to cause it but found out
it was eyewreck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Idk kayran had that feeling all day.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe your stomachs just off.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't like it when I get that
feeling it's never a good thing


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nitram mile high club ??



He joined the mile high lol-ing club today. I wish could have saw it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's them sideways pics
they'll do it everytime


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

He said nic was short some pancakes or something and nic called him Beth then he was banded I thought it was all a joke. Now I am loling.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't think anybody with on OABA has ever ben banded before. We will tighten security on here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm on watch boss. I will make sure billy don't get banned


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Ol Fuzzy had Jimmy pegged. And yes, I took note of all your eye recon comments Fuzz!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I read that thought it was a joke also


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

One more day then I am headed south. Cant wait to see Ky in my rearview mirror.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess I'm slow.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye wreckin so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

It's never too late to lol ing here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One more day then I am headed south. Cant wait to see Ky in my rearview mirror.



What time and route, BO$$?


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Heyy


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Almost time.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Going to football and cheer practice.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

fur what MT?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Do you play feetsball in yur cheerleadin uniform????


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Or cheer in yur feetsball uniform???


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

^^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Now?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

hay flop^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

√√√


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

O
 i
∆


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Ehorngrabba93 ain't banded. Wonder when he will make his way over here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy is moving to Cali got to find a better billy to do his job.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

O
         ~|~
           ∆


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

2 ninjy's


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

eye wreckin I am TP


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

So  how do these folks keep getting
back in changing email address's or what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

BO$$ when you leaving?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Time to feed the dogs!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

LOLOLin at 03 in da new member forum


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Now that's funny.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

That's funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

I will be going down I-65. Will let you know bout the route back when I figure it out Chief.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy was behaving for the most part but started posting classic eye wreckin threads hoping someone would start an argument. It made me lol


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip Boss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I miss everything.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Son coming over for dinner making pizza.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I will be going down I-65. Will let you know bout the route back when I figure it out Chief.



10-4 BO$$, I'm leaving Sunday, wont be back til Wednesday.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog like to boss daughter in law so dog will be
attached to my hip, fun fun.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

You have a safe trip to Chief


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't know a classic eye wrecking thread if
you threw it at me.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

bbl folks have a nice nite.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

And may all the idgets behave themselves


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

That boy wants attention something bad. Hope he gets psychological help.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Idget flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

He does know how to jiggle his ip address. Old reckon spoonbill quacknstackn etc.. Keeps coming back.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> That boy wants attention something bad. Hope he gets psychological help.[/
> 
> 
> Nail on the head mm. He is watching now.
> ...


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Bige, did you just honk again.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Somebody just drove by and honked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Ehorngrabba93 ain't banded. Wonder when he will make his way over here.


You might want to check again.


mattech said:


> O
> ~|~
> ∆


You know all those symbols make me nervous. 


karen936 said:


> So  how do these folks keep getting
> back in changing email address's or what?


Lots of ways. We got lots of ways to bust them too. 


Hilsman said:


> LOLOLin at 03 in da new member forum


dat boy....... 


Migmack said:


> He does know how to jiggle his ip address. Old reckon spoonbill quacknstackn etc.. Keeps coming back.



If they had not struck out the first time it wouldn't be an issue. You often get friendly advice to stop whatever you are doing before the official warning and infractions start. Once you get #4 you are banned. People do get back on but eventually their old selves come out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I was trying to make a cheerleader. Lol


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I epic failed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You might want to check again.
> 
> You know all those symbols make me nervous.
> 
> ...



Even a novice like me can spot him. It makes good conversation.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I looked up his nam it don't say banned. But I don't know. Was he the and jimmy one in the same.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Mig is sharp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Even billy has a pattern


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad I hadn't mailed him his OABA yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

WW tonight, I am buying.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I looked up his nam it don't say banned. But I don't know. Was he the and jimmy one in the same.



As an investigator I can pick them out.. Its my trade.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

They got Falls City on haapy hour.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> WW tonight, I am buying.



On the way boss... Leave an open tab fer me and Billy.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Well....eye reckon it's about time to do something.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack P.I.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy P.I. is on the job.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmannix


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

When I retire I'll fill y'all in


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

We need to get P.I. under Migs name


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

You tha man magnum Mack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy pi


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy goin to apply for new job at Secret Service.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Have lots of issues with the SS idgets can't see a gate jumper


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy =


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

The names, "Fuzzy"..........."Migmack Fuzzy".


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The names, "Fuzzy"..........."Migmack Fuzzy".


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Just the facts mack


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Mignum P.I.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

lols cover blown.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Dirty Hairy.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol-ing at KD.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Lolin


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Headed to WW, be careful Mig is on the case. SYL


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll be there boss going to drink ya bank account away.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye wrecken is going to have to be more clever when he comes back. And then pick on nic lol.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Lols


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy gonna git all da chicks now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

Loling for the first time, I like it lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy gonna steal all eye wreckins' chicks.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Dave=late loler


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Its never too late to start lol-ing.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Tru dat TP. Better late than never


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Bet jimmy ain't lolin


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Bet jimmy ain't lolin



Maybe he is.....RIP Jimmy!

Quote Swaggert "We now live in a world where folks are just sore about life. We now have forgotten how to appreciate the small things in everyday life like having a beer or 12, or finding the humor in things. I vow to live a different life, To appreciate the small things, live it up, drink a few beers, and have many laughs. What is life without joy?"


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Roll-on, Jimmy!!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Roll-on, Jimmy!!



Just watch out for the brick wall


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Billy was coaching my daughters cc team and left some kids in the woods after dark.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

They got scared.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't blame them for being scared.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

They have never been in the woods after dark.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Plus they were only 11


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I was mad the coaches were not even aware they were left in the woods.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Me and Dave are going to flop this page.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

cc? controlled carry?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe jimmy and the ninja will help.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Cross country.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Running


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I was cc


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2014)

hey chief how's the jaguar?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Conceal carrying.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

If it was my kid she may not have been as scared she gets in da woods when it's dark but not alone.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Not to confuse with cc-- ccherry.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Dave+ ninja= not much help


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Almost there


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Evening, people. Bubbette and i decided to go out for chinese for dinner. Wasn't bad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Almost there



where?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Got to pick up  2 daughter from soccer


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> where?



The flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Bam


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Bama almost stolt that one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> The flop



Oh.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye wreckin said he was coming back as eyebama4


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol-ing again.^^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Bama almost stolt that one.


It aint like winning the lottery. 


bigelow said:


> Eye wreckin said he was coming back as eyebama4


Cool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, that didn't take long !! "Welcome to our newest member"    "Swaggertt..."


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Ho Lee kow!!! I just lol-ing all ova myself!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I kaint stop lol-ing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that didn't take long !! "Welcome to our newest member"    "Swaggertt..."



I called it the other day
Swaggert
Banned


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ho Lee kow!!! I just lol-ing all ova myself!





He's peekin . .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

sitting on da couch Pappy post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I called it the other day
> Swaggert
> Banned






Tricky lil fella ain't he ???  They'll NEVER figure that one out . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope jeff got the check 1st from jimmy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll miss jimmy, til ne comes back & gets a OABA again.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

what happened wid Jimbo?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

kmckinnie*, NE GA Pappy+, ccherry, Swaggertt


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

Boss, you coming down dis way?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Simmer down folks, y'all are jumping to conclusions.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what happened wid Jimbo?



 ask Bo$$.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

This may be James Swaggertt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

I was axing whoever knowed what happened to Jimbo.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Might come back that way Pappy dont know for sure.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

fla[p


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Simmer down folks, y'all are jumping to conclusions.



^^^Good Call^^^


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

He found out apparently you can't talk about pancakes in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Jimmy is no longer amongst us.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

I thunked you was coming to Dahlonega???


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Lolin again.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Where is Mignum P.I. when you need him?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

Missed another fla[p.  Drats


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

Book 'em Miggo


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

I think Thera is a haint in hera


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Somebody call T.C. and try and find Mignum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> He found out apparently you can't talk about pancakes in hera.



I read that too/to/2/two/tu.. I knew then.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I thunked you was coming to Dahlonega???



That is a different trip. The wife wants to go down there for 2 or 3 days so we can pick out a place to stay for 2 days for an upcoming wedding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> hey chief how's the jaguar?



Sorry Dave, walked away fer a bit. He's doin fine, thanks!

Makin millions....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

ok Boss... If you are gonna be close let me know.

I would love for you to buy my dinner.... lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2014)

brb


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hope jeff got the check 1st from jimmy.



Shhhhhhhh.....BO$$ an T.P. don know about it.

Fuzzy's probly onto me though.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

fuzzy dont miss nuthin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Now I'm lol ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Somebody call T.C. and try and find Mignum.



 

Had to think on that fer a minit....T.C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzy _007_


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Nobody could be that dumb.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Things got quiet quick


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Everybody gone away.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to think on that fer a minit....T.C.



It took me 10 minutes to remember it myself before I could post it. Still can't remember the short guys name.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

E z 1


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe not......


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Me and swaggertt with two t's is still hera.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Mt??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

You run two T's off one T.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hay, mattech+?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody could be that dumb.





'Fraid so Bo$$ !!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hilsman+? Is hera too.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Quack has a really nice avatar.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the hat.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

I have to say jimmy had me loling about pancakes. I thought I missed something.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Weather for this weekend is going to be the best so far. Cannnnotttt wait.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Me and t.p. will be at the club this weekend taking advantage of the yoot rifle season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Quack has a really nice avatar.





T.P. said:


> I like the hat.





It is a nice hat. 





Hilsman said:


> Quack?





Yo ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Me and t.p. will be at the club this weekend taking advantage of the yoot rifle season.





Gimme a holla, will be in Mville Saturday for a wedding, but will be at the shak Sunday !!!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo ???



Hows da burds flyin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>





Gettin any bites ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Hows da burds flyin???






Should be right for 2nd and 3rd season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin any bites ??



No, he swam around but left. He'll be back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Should be right for 2nd and 3rd season.



They done kilt all of them down here. Havent seen many doves around at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It took me 10 minutes to remember it myself before I could post it. Still can't remember the short guys name.



Peabody or sumpin like that?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a holla, will be in Mville Saturday for a wedding, but will be at the shak Sunday !!!



How far are you from Sparta?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Sparta flop!^^


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

My battery is about dead, my meds are kicking in, so I guess I'll go to bed.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> How far are you from Sparta?





About 15 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My battery is about dead, my meds are kicking in, so I guess I'll go to bed.



Higgins


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Just hooked up my ten year anniversary surround sound system. Not really happy with it, its got me motivated to buy a nice one now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Guess Swaggertt didn't wanna play ??


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Heading to Florida tomorra


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

Higgy baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

TC T.P. and t.p.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just hooked up my ten year anniversary surround sound system. Not really happy with it, its got me motivated to buy a nice one now.





Getcha Bose system !!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Bose is good stuff.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

t.p. ain't good but for about a half day down at the club, but weekend after next she's staying with her moms. You need to load up and ride over and tell some lies with us. I'll supply the lie liquid and ribeyes.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I had a Bose, it got gone. Bunch a crackerheads.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2014)

I need a light bulb. Anybody got an extra one lying around?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I had a Bose, it got gone. Bunch a crackerheads.



Billy sold me a Bose sys for next to nothing.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

how bought a blowtorch


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

i need a title


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> t.p. ain't good but for about a half day down at the club, but weekend after next she's staying with her moms. You need to load up and ride over and tell some lies with us. I'll supply the lie liquid and ribeyes.





Lemme know !!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> i need a title



Be careful, the last guy to ask for one of those got one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Eye wreckin I'mon call it a night boyz!

Good night, catch up with yall later.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Be careful, the last guy to ask for one of those got one.



no kiddin


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

ready


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

for a


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha Bose system !!





mattech said:


> Bose is good stuff.



I still kick myself for not picking up a complete Bose Surround system at a pawn shop for $300. I honestly had no idea how expensive they were at the time but wonder if it was broken or messed up. It was gone the next day.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

It is amazing the sound quality they can get of those small speakers.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

this is an RCA brand,, and doesnt sound horrible, just not amazing either. I played a rock song off of youtube and when it startes it should have had a hard bass hit, and there just werent nothing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> this is an RCA brand,, and doesnt sound horrible, just not amazing either. I played a rock song off of youtube and when it startes it should have had a hard bass hit, and there just werent nothing.



I have a cheap set i bought from Wallyworld. Still, i love watching a war movie on it!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Think 2 T's is following one T around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think 2 T's is following one T around.



Yep.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey swaggertt  welcome


----------



## bigelow (Oct 1, 2014)

The best movie to listen to in surround is saving private Ryan during the rain scene.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

I like old war movies, even better if they are B&W.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (6 members and 5 guests)  
mattech, KyDawg+, peanutman04+, Swaggertt, bigelow+  



yo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

I lost my remote to my Bose system, think my recliner ate it.





Eye reckon Swaggertt don't wanna play wit us ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I like old war movies, even better if they are B&W.



A great movie doesn't have to be in color.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a cheap set i bought from Wallyworld. Still, i love watching a war movie on it!



this thing is definatley better than nothing, and it will make do. for now at least.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

funny thing is this system came with just a cheap single rga type connector, but has a fiber optic connector. when I noticed that I went and dug around some of my work parts and found a 70" fiber optic cable we use on one of our systems. it worked perect.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lost my remote to my Bose system, think my recliner ate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You prolly sitting on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> A great movie doesn't have to be in color.



Before all the special effects came along, actors had to act.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I just renewed my GON magazine subscription for the first time in three years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You prolly sitting on it.






Wonder why the Bass was so loud . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> I just renewed my GON magazine subscription for the first time in three years.



You just want to see how many friends made it into the "Hall of Shame" don't you?


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You just want to see how many friends made it into the "Hall of Shame" don't you?



I just wanted a couple stickers.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

although, there are a couple people I expect to see there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You just want to see how many friends made it into the "Hall of Shame" don't you?






It's quite the honor .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder why the Bass was so loud . .



Prolly cause it was a largemouth.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

What up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Prolly cause it was a largemouth.





Ouch . .


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> although, there are a couple people I expect to see there.



Hoo?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Swaggertt is here!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Come on in and join us swaggertt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hay bo$$!
Just got to the house, finally got sum pnut picking weather.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

You mite get an award swaggertt!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Are all the peanuts out of the ground yet?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lollin again.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Are all the peanuts out of the ground yet?



Not all, but most are. But they haven't been able to pick because of the weather. Its bout to get very interesting round here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonna get cold here this weekend. Glad I am headed to the beach.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Wonder if Quack is feeding Saltmine.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Been a busy day here, so tomorrow will be PF.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna get cold here this weekend. Glad I am headed to the beach.



Suuppossed to be low 50's this weekend here.
That's gone be cold!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

With my luck it will prolly snow at the beach.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ain't gone be much longer for me bo$$. I got to go to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Night Lee I am headed to bed, got a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> With my luck it will prolly snow at the beach.


Least you can get some good salty seafood.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Y'all be careful Mr. Charlie! And hope y'all have a great vacation!
You need the rest!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Quack is feeding Saltmine.





He got my poke chop bonezz.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Holler at me if y'all come this way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Quack ain't skeered to share his bonezz.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll be at the beach tomorrow too bo$$, what beach you going to?


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey nut.


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2014)

Did I sAy that right?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hay mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm gone! C yaall in da am!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Later nut !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Last Quack standing .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

1st Billy up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

I can rattle my winders with my Bose system or make the dogs bark with the intricate sound levels coming from rear channels that you never hear otherwise.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

2nd Billy up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

We're being watched T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I see that...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

3rd billy up and under cover.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

We got a shanker among us.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

No sense in running, Jeff C. He'll just find us, he always does.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Shank em good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

1st 3 Billy's are in the $$$. I knew Jimmy's initiation and membership fee would come in_ handy_ Yall don't mention this to the BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Migmack said:


> We got a shanker among us.



I hide when I type to T.P., Fuzzy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

Bout time to head to the shak . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to head to the shak . .



No meeting?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 2, 2014)

what up ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

ccrider & oops draggin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Time for some brekfuss fore Billy get's here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mournon.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Billy wants to know all the different ways he can dispatch a spine shot buck without using a weapon.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Yo, nutman!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Flop ó the day to ya.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tp*+?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 2, 2014)

Gimper+,?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Murnin.. Fellas. How is it?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hils and rectum are hera


----------



## ccherry (Oct 2, 2014)

mornin oops. mornin hil


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hay k-ooops-cheif-hils-cherry!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 2, 2014)

morning ereybody


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yo yo yo.. Ccherry


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nutnut.. Get ta diggin.. Big guy


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was taking lil billy to school this mourning and he said that looks like that van your friends was riding in. Creepy mini-van's twin.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I got a dentist appointment this moanin. Gonna let a hottie stick her hands in my mouth and ask me questions while I just lay thera and can't talk.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hay, nutnut!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Werd TP!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I was taking lil billy to school this mourning and he said that looks like that van your friends was riding in. Creepy mini-van's twin.



That's funny.. Good teachin opportunity for lil Billy.. Stay away from creepy minivans.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I got a dentist appointment this moanin. Gonna let a hottie stick her hands in my mouth and ask me questions while I just lay thera and can't talk.



My new one ain't hot so I just ignore her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Mornin tagin, fellers.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Pnut, what is that in the deer hunting "what is it" thread?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2014)

It's an Acme deer gimper, model #8675309, manufactured in 1934 in Kalamazoo, Michigan.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

A little slow today.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 2, 2014)

Watisit?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Watisit?



It goes on a tractor.. K


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's called an em plea meant


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

For dirt work and such


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jimmy like that flap


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jimmy be jonesin for a flap


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jimmy shoulda said flap instead of flap jack


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Flappin's mo healthy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 2, 2014)

lolin at Oooops


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

lols


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I was taking lil billy to school this mourning and he said that looks like that van your friends was riding in. Creepy mini-van's twin.



That was not me, I was not stawking you or anything, you must have been seeing things.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mattech= early riser


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm on vacation for a whole week and don't get to go hunting at all.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Unless someone can hook me up with a hunt close to Destin fla.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

If I lean my phone, your tractor looks level, ooops


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

I am a couple pancakes short of a stack this morning.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Works if you cock your head to side two


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry bout that.. Bigs. There were some in hera yesterday


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Unless someone can hook me up with a hunt close to Destin fla.



Have you thought about going fishing instead? Old Man Kelsey's ocean isn't too far from Destin.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you thought about going fishing instead? Old Man Kelsey's ocean isn't too far from Destin.



I have, we go there several times a year. Just never looked into it. I thought it I something that you need 6-8 people to go to afford.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I have, we go there several times a year. Just never looked into it. I thought it I something that you need 6-8 people to go to afford.


There is always surf fishing from the beach and pier fishing if you don't want to charter a boat.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> There is always surf fishing from the beach and pier fishing if you don't want to charter a boat.



I have fished from the pier a few times. I have always wanted to charter a boat, I never have been out.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I have, we go there several times a year. Just never looked into it. I thought it I something that you need 6-8 people to go to afford.



Justin Leake .. Out I PCB is pretty good. I took my dad..son and nephew out with him. I'll shoot you his number If you're interested.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

He's more inshore but we fished bottom with him.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning I gots a crick in my neck
this morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

goodness


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bip


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Murnin.. Cuzzin Karan.. Sorry bout yo neck


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks OOps


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> goodness



You were funny in the new members area.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> You were funny in the new members area.



funny ha ha????  Or some other kinda funny?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I have, we go there several times a year. Just never looked into it. I thought it I something that you need 6-8 people to go to afford.



A lot of times there are charters that are looking for one or more people to fill the boat, wouldn't hurt to check. Sometimes they will have signs out saying as much.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

That will be my only contribution for the day thank you.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

Now I got to head to Bowling to the Doctor and my weekly blood letting.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

I expect them to tell me one day that other than being a quart low on blood that I am fine.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

KyDawg+ going bowling with his doctor......sounds fun! 

Have a great time!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Somewheredave is here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, it is a laugh a minute over there.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Have fun at the Doc.. Bo$$.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I expect them to tell me one day that other than being a quart low on blood that I am fine.





hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ going bowling with his doctor......sounds fun!
> 
> Have a great time!



If you win do you get a free quart of blood?


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info y'all.

Just talked to the wife.Looks like we are going to the destin seafood festival.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

HFH's shirt got me to gigglin.. Not lol-ing but gigglin's the next best thing.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

I have so much to do around here.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Not loling


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks for the info y'all.
> 
> Just talked to the wife.Looks like we are going to the destin seafood festival.



I think there's a beer fest down there this weekend.. We're goin next  weekend but I swear I heard beer fest . Maybe it's the followin. You should check


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Beer fests = lots of lol-ing


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Let me go look T.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Billy hit one with his truck and it loaded itself.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> funny ha ha????  Or some other kinda funny?



LOLing funny


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Scrap iron T.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 2, 2014)

hay


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't tell nothing from them pics, maybe he will have sum better pics later.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Boss is out buying a new windshield.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey, lots of reading, I almost felt useful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Mattech, Nic said the Megladons are hitting off the Desting and PC peirs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

There is allot of angry billys in the PF forum.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Just looked, beer fest was last weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Roll-on!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Whats the  10 -20 teddy bear.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Breaker breaker, over


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

That a great pic T, she's a doll.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

She's a cutie TP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, i think she got it from her mama


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Mattech; Nic says that the big kings are hittin` off the Panama City and Destin piers right now.

Nancy is an idiot


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice photo... TP


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

no problem guys.....that's what I am here for


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no problem guys.....that's what I am here for



ninconpoop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tennessee


A Tennessee State Trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65. The trooper asked, "Got any ID?"
 The driver replied, "Bout whut?"


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Texas


The Sheriff pulled up next to the guy unloading garbage out of his pick-up into the ditch.
 The Sheriff asked, "Why are you dumping garbage in the ditch? Don't you see that sign right over your head?"
 "Yep", he replied. "That's why I dumpin’ it here, cause it says: 'Fine For Dumping Garbage'.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

North Carolina


A man in North Carolina had a flat tire, pulled off on the side of the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one behind it. Then he got back in the car to wait. A passerby studied the scene as he drove by and was so curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem was.
 The man replied, "I have a flat tire."
 The passerby asked, "But what's with the flowers?"
 The man responded, "When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and flares in the back. I never did understand it neither."


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Alabama


A group of Alabama friends went deer hunting and paired off in twos for the day. That night, one of the hunters returned alone, staggering under the weight of an eight-point buck.
 "Where's Henry?" the others asked.
 "Henry had a stroke of some kind. He's a couple of miles back up the trail," the successful hunter replied.
 "You left Henry laying out there and carried the deer back?" they inquired.
 "A tough call," nodded the hunter. "But I figured no one is going to steal Henry!"


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a feered to post the Georgia one.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

It involves nudity and math


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Post away


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

lols@ kayran


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Post away, krun.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

do it.....i'm ok with it


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hay jimmy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Stork?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

You ever going to join Stork?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

What happens when ya'll click on Swaggertt's name?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

what?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

i like nudity......math; not so much


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey......what is Jimmy doing down there?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 2, 2014)

I tolt yall der was a haint in hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

When I click on Jimmy's name it won't let me see his page. says I am not allowed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Swaggertt is a ghost..


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Say something Jimmy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Swaggertt wont let me see his profile.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Eyerecon Swaggertt don't like the fuzz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel like I am being watched.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

like a ghost is haunting me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Duckdiver.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Yo, swaggertt!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

What up, cats and dogs??


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Meeeeeoow!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Ruff-Ruff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

That reminds me, is ol chickencow still on hera? 

Thanks.


Thanks..


Thanks again..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

tt lol


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Swag is back


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Swag is stalking me


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Odd.. Very odd. I witnessed his fall yesterday..yet he is back today?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you come in peace..swag?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

I like beer


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I like working and hunting with beer.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Mignum P.I. will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Frito.. I need side kick and your name fits.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzy and frito.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

No job too big for Fuzzy and Frito.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzy and frito make me lol's


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Swag's gone.. I'm gettin edgy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Calm down oops, Fuzzy and Frito is in the job.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzy and Frito can make things disappear.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks.. Frito. Feelin better already


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzy and Frito can remove your worries.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 2, 2014)

Panther!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Fuzzy and Frito can remove your worries.



How are ya'll on PWD's.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

Bob the cat is back.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a pretty bird there nut.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

96% success, ld.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Nut has a leopard on cam!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Fire house subs be the bomb


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Fire house subs be the bomb



You mean a few hours later they explode and leave a big mess?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Kind of.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

You better stick to being fuzz's side kick.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey ereyone


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Georgia


The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.
 He called her into his office and said, "You graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I were to give you $20,000 minus 14%, how much would you take off?"
 The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everything but my earrings."


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

1 more day work week is over. Hang in there.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you know if she still has a job, krun? I am looking for a secretary as we speak.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes me too.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone know someone that had their gallbladder out?


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

My wife had hers out


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I do.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

ttt


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

slow in here


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Pm received.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll donate my gallbladder if someone needs one.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't get it .. How much more for earring removal?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I will have company this afternoon, so y'all keep it down. I hope she eats before she gets here.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

LD, I'll take your gallbladder. Thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you using your right lung?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

My kidneys are acting up too. What kind of shape are yours in?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Billy said he's got a good well used kidney


----------



## ccherry (Oct 2, 2014)

Jimmy is back


----------



## ccherry (Oct 2, 2014)

Watch out oops


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

i have a slightly used liver posted in the swap and sell


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

i see the preacher down there


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

he has sinned


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 2, 2014)

Kidneys good, I use my lungs a lot though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hay, Swaggertt!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Man, I am lol-ing at the wife cheating thread.(Facepalm)


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hay! Kidney flop!!^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Swagg, the fuzz and Frito are on to you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow y'all look at swaggs profile..


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

It wouldn't let me


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

About to hit the road.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

preacher got banned


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Billy likes to go from no caps to ALL CAPS THEn MIx iN A VAriety WheN hE taLKS aboUT hIS Ex'eS


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sake travels thera.. Mattech . Y'all creepy minivanin it?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Do all his Ex's LiVE In TEXAS


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> preacher got banned



Again?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Have a good time Mattech


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Again?



I tried to view profile clicked on name it said
banned


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

So


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's time


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

for flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

missed flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Good flop Kayran..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Is k OK?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Is k in jail?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

He posted a pitcher of himself in the Bigfoot thread.. Boy aint too sharp if ya ask me.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Is k in jail?



Parole violation's what I heard.. But I ain't one ta be spreadin no gossip.. You ain't heard Dat from me.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

again?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's what I hear


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I wonder if k needs someone to look after his huntin land while he is away?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Swaggertt is back! Hay, Swaggertt!


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Sake travels thera.. Mattech . Y'all creepy minivanin it?



Heck yeah were creepy minivanin it.



Thanks oops and Karen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Swaggert likes fly fishing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Tp they high jacking my fb page.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2014)

Gonna be midnight before we get there.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought swaggert was banned


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Almost gone here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

One t was banned.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

My wife has to have hers out next week too Matt


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw that, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

They took it from a cheating spouse...to what it is now... I kinda like it though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Lockr down!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Almost time


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

The End


----------



## bigelow (Oct 2, 2014)

Who's got the next one.  Not it


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll miss it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah flop!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

TP go start the next one.


----------

